# Week of 17 Dec: NCIS, Criminal Minds, CSI:NY repeats



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Although original episodes of those series were scheduled to air this week, CBS has decided to replace them with repeats.

Note: It's possible that when the scheduled episodes really *do* air, your TiVo will not realize that they're new...


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Here's hoping the guide data gets updated today, or that I remember to cancel the recordings when I get home.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

DRAT!!! I will just check the episode when it is recording then.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Criminal Minds is off the Futon Critc's list of new shows for tonight so that's good enough for me.

I plan to schedule a manual recording for that time slot so the TiVo will still pick up this episode as new if it's rescheduled in the next 30 days.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

CSI: NY is still showing as new in my guide data (D*)


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

My TiVo thought the rerun was new. Annoying.
But I just stuck an auto-recording wishlist for NCIS TRIBES so it will get recorded automatically whenever CBS gets around to showing it.

I guess tonight I'll see if I have to do the same for Criminal Minds.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I suspect that 28 days could easily go by before NCIS Tribes is shown.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

you will, you did, i bet, this thread is just so very last thursday


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

CSI:NY Episode 412, "Happily Never After" is in the guide with a new original air date of 1/9/08, but my TiVo still thinks it has already seen it. I added the episode to the To Do List manually...


----------

